
Hungary’s prime minister is using the virus to make an authoritarian power grab - loriverkutya
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/03/25/hungarys-prime-minister-is-using-virus-make-an-authoritarian-power-grab/
======
Glosster
Where have I seen this before?

Ah yeah...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgxZr6LLS34](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgxZr6LLS34)

